# Need grade help



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok I am NOT a math whiz by any means I'll tell you that up front.

This is for HO scale.

I want to put a incline in my layout. Not a big one but it is long enough I think. All I want is 2 1/2 " preferred if I can, if not at least 2 ".

Now if I can explain this right. I have 197" of total run, that will be up and down, end to end. There are 11 supports, 16" between each one. About the 6th or between the 6th and 7th support is where I would like to reach the 2 1/2" then start the down hill portion. I can add more supports if needed. The sub roadbed is 1/4" ply then will be cork road bed and track.

What I need to know from anyone that can figure these problems out is how high each support should be for both the up and down run. Also if you can tell me the grade % because like I said I am NOT a math whiz at all, no way, no how.

I have a picture that shows what it will look like also.

Thanks


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I am not an expert, but here is one solution.
2% grade is (2”height in 100” track)
6 & 7 at 2”
1.25% grade
5 & 8 at 2” – 0.2” = 1.8”
2.5% grade
4 & 9 at 2” – 0.6” = 1.4”
2.5% grade
3 & 10 at 2” – 1” = 1”
2.5% grade
2 & 11 at 2” – 1.4” = 0.6”
2.5% grade
1 & 12 at 2” – 1.8” = 0.2”
1.25% grade
0 & 13 at 2” – 2” = 0”
Bob


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info RT. That will work for the 2" rise but I'd really like to get it to 2 1/2" rise if I can or its not going to be to step. I run 4 axle engines and 57' or shorter cars if that is going to make a difference.

Thanks


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I am not an expert, but here is a 2.5” solution.
6 & 7 at 2.5”
1.57% grade
5 & 8 at 2.5” – 0.25” = 2.25”
3.1% grade
4 & 9 at 2.5” – 0.75” = 1.75”
3.1% grade
3 & 10 at 2.5” – 1.25” = 1.25”
3.1% grade
2 & 11 at 2.5” – 1.75” = 0.75”
3.1% grade
1 & 12 at 2.5” – 2.25” = 0.25”
1.57% grade
0 & 13 at 2.5” – 2.” = 0”

Best way I know to check the 3.1% grade is to get 10’ board raise one end (10*12*0.031) 3.72” and try it with your particular hardware. Also check that you locomotives are not noticeably slowing down on the tightest curves you plain to use on the grade.
Bob


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Umm.. it looks like you're using Scarm to layout your tracks correct? If so, all you need to do is select the tracks for the rising portion and adjust the numbers at each end until you have 2 1/2" at one end and 0 at the other. No math. There are tutorials on his blog site explaining all this. It's easy. If you get that far and still have questions, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's what it looks like.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks RT.

Hutch I have tired using it and have not gotten the hang of it very well.

Thanks again for the info


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

So I got playing around with SCARM today. Still not very good at it, but here is a picture of about what I'm trying to setup.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like a good start. Let's see what it looks like in a week or 2.:laugh:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

It won't look like that. I'm planning on laying all the track, wiring and making sure it works before starting on the scenery and buildings.


----------

